# Forum's 2nd birthday meet - 13th November 2010, London



## Northerner (Oct 30, 2010)

Hi everyone! Well the meet is two weeks today, so it would be great to see as many people as are able to turn up on the day! So far my list has the following attendees:

Northerner
teapot8909
caroleann
Hazel
shiv
TomH
gail1
Lewy
smile4loubie
Barb
Sugarbum
sofaraway
scootdevon
Joe and his boss from DUK
RachelT
Relles
brightontez
glodee
lawlessd (maybe!)
Rossi Mac (probably, potentially, maybe, perhaps!)
katie
Squidge63
Johnar
Andy HB
Snjstar

We will be meeting in the Shakespeare's Head Wetherspoon's pub from 12 midday:

http://www.jdwetherspoon.co.uk/home/pubs/shakespeares-head

All are welcome, including friends, partners, relatives etc.! There's no formal plan, just getting to put faces to names and have a good old chinwag about life, the universe and everything. The pub is large, so should be able to cater for us all, plus it has the usual extensive and reasonably priced menu available at most Wetherspoons pubs (and the beer is cheap!). Profiteroles are optional! 

Please let me know if you're not on the above list, but hope to attend, and I'll update the list. If anyone has any questions, let me know. Looking forward to seeing you all!


----------



## gail1 (Oct 30, 2010)

Just been looking at the menu, methinks I may be a bad diabetic for the day look what they do mmmmmmmm

Profiteroles V
Filled with soft vanilla-flavour
ice cream and topped with
Belgian chocolate sauce.

Am so looking forward to meeting you lot and putting names to faces
gail


----------



## Northerner (Oct 30, 2010)

gail1 said:


> Just been looking at the menu, methinks I may be a bad diabetic for the day look what they do mmmmmmmm
> 
> Profiteroles V
> Filled with soft vanilla-flavour
> ...



Do you mean you might be tempted by some of these...


----------



## gail1 (Oct 30, 2010)

Do you mean you might be tempted by some of these...

MIGHT BE HA HA come to aunty gail you nice tempting things


----------



## PhoebeC (Oct 30, 2010)

Next year im there!! not 13th though thats our wedding anniversary. Ill bring baby too  xxx


----------



## Northerner (Oct 30, 2010)

PhoebeC said:


> Next year im there!! not 13th though thats our wedding anniversary. Ill bring baby too  xxx



Wonderful!  It will be the nearest Saturday to November 14th, which will be the 12th November next year


----------



## Steff (Oct 31, 2010)

Unfortunetly i will be unable to come to the meet i am extremely gutted like you would not believe but things at home are really tight spends wise so i had to weigh up the situation and im afraid we just cant afford it, sorry to everyone i was really really looking forward to this. 

p.s Gail you will have to hold onto them parsnip crisps for another time.


----------



## Northerner (Oct 31, 2010)

Steffie said:


> Unfortunetly i will be unable to come to the meet i am extremely gutted like you would not believe but things at home are really tight spends wise so i had to weigh up the situation and im afraid we just cant afford it, sorry to everyone i was really really looking forward to this.
> 
> p.s Gail you will have to hold onto them parsnip crisps for another time.



So sorry to hear this Steffie, you will be missed. We'll be sure to raise a glass to you and make sure lots of pictures are taken!


----------



## gail1 (Oct 31, 2010)

Im sorry to hear that you cant come hunnie. Will hang onto the crisps well i will stuff my face with them.Will have a drink or two for you and maybe something bad and sugary. Looking forward to seeing you at another meet
Take care
xxxxxx
gail


----------



## Steff (Oct 31, 2010)

gail1 said:


> Im sorry to hear that you cant come hunnie. Will hang onto the crisps well i will stuff my face with them.Will have a drink or two for you and maybe something bad and sugary. Looking forward to seeing you at another meet
> Take care
> xxxxxx
> gail



LOL thanks Gail i'm sure they will be a meet in the future where we can meet x


----------



## glodee (Nov 2, 2010)

See - this is what I get for not logging in!! I nearly missed this! 
Would love to come & meet you all at last!
G


----------



## Northerner (Nov 2, 2010)

glodee said:


> See - this is what I get for not logging in!! I nearly missed this!
> Would love to come & meet you all at last!
> G



Hurrah!  Looking forward to meeting you!


----------



## grandma (Nov 2, 2010)

would love to come but dont think I can its a bit far when I havent been to good and carnt get hubby to come with me. But if you have one up this way CUMBRIA I will be there.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 2, 2010)

grandma said:


> would love to come but dont think I can its a bit far when I havent been to good and carnt get hubby to come with me. But if you have one up this way CUMBRIA I will be there.



There will hopefully be one up in York or Manchester (or possibly both), I think it will be next year though.


----------



## grandma (Nov 2, 2010)

thanks I am going to phone my Dad tonight and with a bit of look he might come with me. Hes type 2 but never been on this site Ill have to get him on.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 2, 2010)

grandma said:


> thanks I am going to phone my Dad tonight and with a bit of look he might come with me. Hes type 2 but never been on this site Ill have to get him on.



The more the merrier - he will be more than welcome


----------



## Shelb1uk (Nov 3, 2010)

Northerner said:


> Hi everyone! Well the meet is two weeks today, so it would be great to see as many people as are able to turn up on the day! So far my list has the following attendees:
> 
> Northerner
> teapot8909
> ...



Hey lovely forum ppl   just to say I am a maybe for this...but should be able to confirm in the next few days...2 years already....wowsers!!!! havent had a chance to read the thread but is anyone making a cake or bringing party poppers :0) x x x x x x


----------



## gail1 (Nov 3, 2010)

party poppers thats an idea


----------



## rossi_mac (Nov 3, 2010)

Yeah I'm a defo maybe should be, Lawlessd is also a maybe I think have txted him, but not sure...

Hope to see you at a bar soon

Rossi


----------



## Sugarbum (Nov 3, 2010)

Shelb1uk said:


> Hey lovely forum ppl   just to say I am a maybe for this...but should be able to confirm in the next few days...2 years already....wowsers!!!! havent had a chance to read the thread but is anyone making a cake or bringing party poppers :0) x x x x x x



Dude- I see you have confirmed you are attending the North Ldn diabetes meet on the same day on the FB. Was wondering if you had clocked they are both on the same day (sorry- I hope that doesnt sound like I am making out you are thick- just busy!). Ive decided to go for the forum meet xx


----------



## Northerner (Nov 3, 2010)

Sugarbum said:


> Dude- I see you have confirmed you are attending the North Ldn diabetes meet on the same day on the FB. Was wondering if you had clocked they are both on the same day (sorry- I hope that doesnt sound like I am making out you are thick- just busy!). Ive decided to go for the forum meet xx



Hurrah! Glad you can make it Lou! I think Shelley was suggesting she might manage both events!


----------



## Sugarbum (Nov 3, 2010)

....where does she get her energy from??!

I will be there. I keep going past it on my bus and apparently EVERY time I go past that pub I mention its our meeting up pub. Im a bit of a saddo obviously!


----------



## shiv (Nov 3, 2010)

I pointed it out to John (of North London) that we were having a meet and he said he'd look into it, so are they doing something separate?! Seems a shame!


----------



## Sugarbum (Nov 3, 2010)

Mate, they are hitting my favourite bowling alley!!! Have you ever been there- its great. Only up the road in Bloomsbury. Its very 50's....think you would like it! Wont bang on too much about it or people will jump ship!


----------



## shiv (Nov 4, 2010)

Haha okay, by the sounds of it, next London meet for the forum = bowling?!


----------



## Shelb1uk (Nov 4, 2010)

Sugarbum said:


> Dude- I see you have confirmed you are attending the North Ldn diabetes meet on the same day on the FB. Was wondering if you had clocked they are both on the same day (sorry- I hope that doesnt sound like I am making out you are thick- just busy!). Ive decided to go for the forum meet xx



hahahaha dont worry dude!!! I thought I said maybe for both but maybe I fluffed it!!! Think I am just gonna go forum once I can conf the date either way....whooopppppp

get baking forum peeps!!! x x x


----------



## katie (Nov 5, 2010)

Well I'm coming now and Northe sounded very enthusiastic about walking to the pub with me (not!)


----------



## Northerner (Nov 5, 2010)

katie said:


> Well I'm coming now and Northe sounded very enthusiastic about walking to the pub with me (not!)



What? It will be my pleasure to escort you to the venue my dear!  Chuffed you can make it, I know that finances have been tough lately.


----------



## katie (Nov 5, 2010)

Northerner said:


> What? It will be my pleasure to escort you to the venue my dear!  Chuffed you can make it, I know that finances have been tough lately.



Haha I was refering to your PM "Go on then!" 

Thanks, it will be good.  Just need to save my pennies for drink money!


----------



## Northerner (Nov 5, 2010)

katie said:


> Haha I was refering to your PM "Go on then!"
> 
> Thanks, it will be good.  Just need to save my pennies for drink money!



I'm still getting over the total (but wonderful!) shock of you turning up in Southampton when you were supposed to be in Oz! That deserves a pint, so don't worry


----------



## katie (Nov 5, 2010)

Northerner said:


> I'm still getting over the total (but wonderful!) shock of you turning up in Southampton when you were supposed to be in Oz! That deserves a pint, so don't worry



Aww thanks northe 

What's this about baking? Have I missed something?


----------



## Northerner (Nov 5, 2010)

katie said:


> Aww thanks northe
> 
> What's this about baking? Have I missed something?



I might be persuaded to make some muffins!  Shelley thinks there should be cake!


----------



## katie (Nov 5, 2010)

Northerner said:


> I might be persuaded to make some muffins!  Shelley thinks there should be cake!



Awesome! If I can i'll make cupcakes


----------



## Shelb1uk (Nov 5, 2010)

Northerner said:


> I might be persuaded to make some muffins!  Shelley thinks there should be cake!



I'm not the best cook bless me  any decent cake makers coming???  x x x


----------



## aymes (Nov 5, 2010)

I love baking and would have brought loads with me but unfortunately it's looking unlikely I'll be at the meet now...


----------



## Shelb1uk (Nov 5, 2010)

aymes said:


> I love baking and would have brought loads with me but unfortunately it's looking unlikely I'll be at the meet now...



awww aymes


----------



## shiv (Nov 5, 2010)

aymes said:


> I love baking and would have brought loads with me but unfortunately it's looking unlikely I'll be at the meet now...



How about you post the baked stuff to me, and I make sure it gets to the meet in one piece?


----------



## aymes (Nov 5, 2010)

shiv said:


> How about you post the baked stuff to me, and I make sure it gets to the meet in one piece?



A very generous gesture I'm sure....


----------



## gail1 (Nov 6, 2010)

sorry you cant make it aymes.
Well guys a week today whoopie looking forward to it, just roll me under a optic and I will be a happy bunny LOL
take care
gail


----------



## squidge63 (Nov 6, 2010)

Add me to the list, I can make the meet now...  see you on saturday


----------



## Northerner (Nov 6, 2010)

squidge63 said:


> Add me to the list, I can make the meet now...  see you on saturday



Excellent Squidge! It will be good to meet you again


----------



## gail1 (Nov 6, 2010)

squidge63 be great to meet you, another one to add to the mix. Hooray
gail


----------



## squidge63 (Nov 6, 2010)

Northerner said:


> Excellent Squidge! It will be good to meet you again



Likewise Northe, be good to catch up again 




gail1 said:


> squidge63 be great to meet you, another one to add to the mix. Hooray
> gail



Will be great to meet you too gail


----------



## mimms2 (Nov 6, 2010)

Wow ,,  wish I could come , too far , costs too much ,but hopefully a nearer one will be for me ,, I hope you all have a great time , I will be thinking of you all ,, xx


----------



## Northerner (Nov 6, 2010)

mimms2 said:


> Wow ,,  wish I could come , too far , costs too much ,but hopefully a nearer one will be for me ,, I hope you all have a great time , I will be thinking of you all ,, xx



I think we have quite a few members in the North East so hopefully someone will organise one there. Otherwise, I'm pretty certain that York will be a venue in the New Year!


----------



## mimms2 (Nov 6, 2010)

Thank you , I WILL keep my eyes peeled for that meet ,, wow ,although im fairly new to this forum ,id love to meet like minded and health probs .


----------



## ypauly (Nov 7, 2010)

I need to be upgraded from "maybe" to "almost definate"


----------



## Jennywren (Nov 7, 2010)

I Live in London but as new to forum will hopefully come next time


----------



## shiv (Nov 7, 2010)

Jennywren said:


> I Live in London but as new to forum will hopefully come next time



Don't worry about being new! Everyone is welcome and we'd love to see you there!


----------



## gail1 (Nov 7, 2010)

Jenny as shiv says dont worry about being new more fun that way. Im not going to know anyone there or wot they look like so thats going to be fun


----------



## Freddie99 (Nov 7, 2010)

See you all on Saturday. Should be good to catch you all again. 

Tom


----------



## katie (Nov 7, 2010)

Is the pub far from waterloo?


----------



## Northerner (Nov 7, 2010)

katie said:


> Is the pub far from waterloo?



Don't you remember? I think we need to give it at least half an hour so we're not rushing like mad things like last time!


----------



## katie (Nov 7, 2010)

Northerner said:


> Don't you remember? I think we need to give it at least half an hour so we're not rushing like mad things like last time!



Oh did we go to waterloo?  Thought we went to victoria or something! Not far then, that's good. Yeah, don't want to risk missing the train!


----------



## Lewy (Nov 7, 2010)

Might have to give this weekend a miss, sorry ! 

I'm trying to get my big bike license and I have to start by taking a CBT course which is a full day. The only weekend day they have free this month is, sods law, on the Saturday. Other than that its all weekdays and I've not got much holiday left from all these hospital appointments and check-ups lol 

I'm going to try and sort something out to make the event, but not looking too likely at the moment. Sucks


----------



## shiv (Nov 7, 2010)

If anyone is wondering what we'll look like...large group, test kits on table


----------



## rossi_mac (Nov 7, 2010)

I'll be walking from waterloo, not far if you go direct, ehy Northe'!

Won't be staying too late as got a free cheese & wine evening in the village!!!!


----------



## Northerner (Nov 7, 2010)

Lewy said:


> Might have to give this weekend a miss, sorry !
> 
> I'm trying to get my big bike license and I have to start by taking a CBT course which is a full day. The only weekend day they have free this month is, sods law, on the Saturday. Other than that its all weekdays and I've not got much holiday left from all these hospital appointments and check-ups lol
> 
> I'm going to try and sort something out to make the event, but not looking too likely at the moment. Sucks



That's a shame Lewy, hope you can work something out and manage to make it.


----------



## squidge63 (Nov 7, 2010)

katie said:


> Is the pub far from waterloo?



I go into Waterloo too, I am going to get the Northern Line to Leicester Square and then change to the Piccadilly Line to Holborn..


----------



## gail1 (Nov 7, 2010)

I get to Liverpool St then Im a coward taking a black cab


----------



## katie (Nov 8, 2010)

Lewy said:


> Might have to give this weekend a miss, sorry !
> 
> I'm trying to get my big bike license and I have to start by taking a CBT course which is a full day. The only weekend day they have free this month is, sods law, on the Saturday. Other than that its all weekdays and I've not got much holiday left from all these hospital appointments and check-ups lol
> 
> I'm going to try and sort something out to make the event, but not looking too likely at the moment. Sucks



Oi, just the other day you were telling ME to go haha.


----------



## gail1 (Nov 8, 2010)

So what times do people think they will be getting there?


----------



## Sugarbum (Nov 8, 2010)

katie said:


> Oh did we go to waterloo?  Thought we went to victoria or something! Not far then, that's good. Yeah, don't want to risk missing the train!





rossi_mac said:


> I'll be walking from waterloo, not far if you go direct, ehy Northe'!
> 
> Won't be staying too late as got a free cheese & wine evening in the village!!!!





squidge63 said:


> I go into Waterloo too, I am going to get the Northern Line to Leicester Square and then change to the Piccadilly Line to Holborn..



Hey guys- its much easier from waterloo to get on the 59 bus, bus stop right outside the pub! Only takes 5mins. It will say Kings Cross on the front.

I'll be travelling on the 59, if you want me to get off and meet you and we can all get back on again, just say the word!


----------



## Northerner (Nov 8, 2010)

gail1 said:


> So what times do people think they will be getting there?



Katie and I get into Victoria Coach station at around 11:30, so we will probably get to the pub around midday.  Is anyone else coming in to the coach station at around that time?

We'll be leaving at 8 pm


----------



## teapot8910 (Nov 8, 2010)

I'm getting a mid-morning train so should arrive at the pub by about midday. Hoping my t-shirts arrive before then!


----------



## katie (Nov 8, 2010)

I'm looking forward to seeing people's t-shirts


----------



## shiv (Nov 8, 2010)

Oh man, is it too late to order one for then?! I forgot about getting a tshirt!


----------



## Northerner (Nov 8, 2010)

shiv said:


> Oh man, is it too late to order one for then?! I forgot about getting a tshirt!



I'm afraid I can't afford one currently  I think the original idea for a theme was hats


----------



## Hazel (Nov 8, 2010)

I am travelling from Glasgow, very early, so I should be at the venue from 11.00


----------



## shiv (Nov 8, 2010)

Just checked - Tom and I arrive into Victoria train station at 9.12am.

We'll make our way over the pub for about 11am-ish


----------



## Northerner (Nov 8, 2010)

Hazel said:


> I am travelling from Glasgow, very early, so I should be at the venue from 11.00



That is an epic journey Hazel! Hope you have some good reading matter for the journey  You should get to the pub at about the same time as Shiv and Tom, which is handy as you already know what they look like!


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (Nov 8, 2010)

Hope you all have a great time . Would of been nice to put face's to the names but I had already made plans to go to York for the weekend with my hubbie. 


Hopefully will get to meet you all at the next one. How often to you get together?


----------



## Northerner (Nov 8, 2010)

Sheilagh1958 said:


> Hope you all have a great time . Would of been nice to put face's to the names but I had already made plans to go to York for the weekend with my hubbie.
> 
> 
> Hopefully will get to meet you all at the next one. How often to you get together?



We try and get things organised a few times a year Sheilagh, up and down the country. Hopefully, as more people get interested it will be possible to arrange things more frequently


----------



## ypauly (Nov 9, 2010)

i will be there!

 my brother will also be there as there are a few sights we want to see. We will be travelling by coach to victoria does anybody have directions from the coach station?

also i notice west ham, c palace and millwall football teams are all playing at home and as my knowledge of london is poor are they anywhere near or will it have any effect on plans?


----------



## Shelb1uk (Nov 9, 2010)

*blue for saturday?*

Hmmm just a thought...should we all wear something blue on saturday to mark World Diabetes Day?? Know there is talk of hats and funny tshirts...just an idea?? Could just be socks or something little if ppl dont want to go all out?

I'l prob be there around 2-3pm as got plans early morning etc...am tryin to rally my other d ppl too...see what i can do!

lots love  x x x


----------



## squidge63 (Nov 9, 2010)

ypauly said:


> i will be there!
> 
> my brother will also be there as there are a few sights we want to see. We will be travelling by coach to victoria does anybody have directions from the coach station?
> 
> also i notice west ham, c palace and millwall football teams are all playing at home and as my knowledge of london is poor are they anywhere near or will it have any effect on plans?



*West Ham:* Upton park is (according to mapquest) 8.7 miles from the pub (by car).
*by underground*:
Upton Park is the closest Underground station
Upton Park Station is on the District (Green) line, in Zone 3 and journey times from Central London are approx 45mins. 
When you exit the station turn right. The stadium is then a two-minute walk (400yds) on your left hand side.
*by bus*:
Bus routes 5, 15, 58, 115, 147, 58, 104, 330 and 376
*by rail*:
Upton Park does not have a mainline railway station, however, the following  stations can be used (with connections):

Stratford Mainline Station (First Great Eastern) then take bus route 104 or Underground (Jubilee Line then change at West Ham for District Line) 
or 
Barking Mainline Station (c2c railways) then take bus route 5 or Underground (District) Line 

*Crystal Palace*: Selhurst Park 10.2 miles (by car from pub)
*by rail*:
Selhurst is well served by three overground train stations. Selhurst and Thornton Heath stations are served by London Victoria main line station, Clapham Junction, London Bridge (every 30 mins) and East Croydon (every 15 mins). You can also use Norwood Junction station which is served by London Bridge, East Croydon, Gatwick airport and a limited service from London Victoria. 
*by bus*:
The following bus routes run past Selhurst Park Stadium:
468 - Elephant & Castle to South Croydon
X68 - Russell Square to West Croydon
75 - Lewisham to Croydon Fairfield Halls
157 - Crystal Palace to Morden

*Millwall*: The Den 4.5 miles (by car from pub)
*by underground*:
 East London Line to Surrey Quays or New Cross Gate (approx 15 mins
 walk). Jubilee Line to Canada Water (approx 20 mins walk).
*by bus*:
21, 53, 172, to Old Kent Road, P12 to Ilderton Road, 1 & 381 to
 Rotherhithe New Road, 47, 188, 225 to Surrey Quays.

Hope that helps..


----------



## shiv (Nov 9, 2010)

For anyone travelling by tube, be aware of this:

http://www.tfl.gov.uk/tfl/livetravelnews/realtime/track.aspx?offset=weekend

edit: duh, I read the info totally wrong. Holborn is open as per usual, the Central (red) like has a good service going on it!


----------



## ypauly (Nov 9, 2010)

thanks sqidge


----------



## Snjstar (Nov 10, 2010)

Hi,

I am new on here and will be coming.


----------



## shiv (Nov 10, 2010)

Will be great to meet you snjstar! 

Only a few days now people! Going to pick up tickets tomorrow


----------



## gail1 (Nov 11, 2010)

shiv said:


> Will be great to meet you snjstar!
> 
> Only a few days now people! Going to pick up tickets tomorrow


Picking up tickets tomorrow I have had my for about a month now lol, got such a good bargain am going in first class. I cant wait to see you all
Take care
gail


----------



## Steff (Nov 11, 2010)

Anyone seen the weather report for saturday


----------



## shiv (Nov 11, 2010)

The met office reckons it will be sunny...let's hope so!!

gail - I've had the tickets booked for about a month  just got to pick them up!


----------



## gail1 (Nov 11, 2010)

Shiv I couldt wait to pick mine up lol, stuffed them in my purse and when Im feeling a bit down/pissed off i just look at them
I hope its not weather like it is today
gail


----------



## ypauly (Nov 11, 2010)

Well my boss has ruined this one for me! sorry guy/gals I can't go

I will deffo be at the next one no matter where!


----------



## Northerner (Nov 11, 2010)

ypauly said:


> Well my boss has ruined this one for me! sorry guy/gals I can't go
> 
> I will deffo be at the next one no matter where!



May a million manky lancets pierce his putrefying flesh! Or similar curses! Sorry you can't make it Paul


----------



## tracey w (Nov 11, 2010)

Just like to say,


I hope you all have a fab time, rain or shine!


----------



## ypauly (Nov 11, 2010)

Northerner said:


> May a million manky lancets pierce his putrefying flesh! Or similar curses!



Ideas ideas you're giving me ideas lol


----------



## Shelb1uk (Nov 11, 2010)

Hi guys....feel really bad but I am going to have to give Saturday a miss 

Am mega broke plus am moving in just two weeks, and now I work in London I get zero time during the week  just got so much on my plate and so much to do before the move...gutted will miss it...

I will be there in spirit tho and can't wait to see the piccies...have a great time everyone 

Lots of love x x x


----------



## Northerner (Nov 11, 2010)

Shelb1uk said:


> Hi guys....feel really bad but I am going to have to give Saturday a miss
> 
> Am mega broke plus am moving in just two weeks, and now I work in London I get zero time during the week  just got so much on my plate and so much to do before the move...gutted will miss it...
> 
> ...



Aw Shelley  I do understand, my dear and hope you can make the next one. Perhaps I should close this thread so no-one else can say they're not coming!


----------



## rossi_mac (Nov 11, 2010)

Shelb1uk said:


> Hi guys....feel really bad but I am going to have to give Saturday a miss
> 
> Am mega broke plus am moving in just two weeks, and now I work in London I get zero time during the week  just got so much on my plate and so much to do before the move...gutted will miss it...
> 
> ...



Sorry to hear that but fair do's and i hope there aren't to many piccies!


----------



## caroleann (Nov 11, 2010)

Sorry guys it looks very much like i wont be able to make either but if by any small chance things change i know weher to find you all.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 11, 2010)

caroleann said:


> Sorry guys it looks very much like i wont be able to make either but if by any small chance things change i know weher to find you all.



Hoping you can Caroleann, it would be great to meet you


----------



## johnar (Nov 11, 2010)

Just so you know, I'll be popping down on Saturday and I'll try and drag some of the NLYD crew over after bowling! I think we'll be able to get there at about 15:00.
I'm hoping to come along for a little bit before we go to the bowling place too if I get the time.

See you soon


----------



## Northerner (Nov 11, 2010)

johnar said:


> Just so you know, I'll be popping down on Saturday and I'll try and drag some of the NLYD crew over after bowling! I think we'll be able to get there at about 15:00.
> I'm hoping to come along for a little bit before we go to the bowling place too if I get the time.
> 
> See you soon



That would be great John


----------



## Andy HB (Nov 12, 2010)

Northerner said:


> It would be good to know what time everyone is expecting to arrive and leave the Meet, so that everyone has an idea of whether they're going to be left drinking alone or not!
> 
> Katie and I expect to arrive around midday, and will be leaving just before 8 pm. Over to you...!



Ok, I am now popping my head above the parapet!

I will be coming along and will arrive around midday-ish. I'll then nurse the odd beer for a couple of hours or so with you. 

Andy


----------



## Northerner (Nov 12, 2010)

Andy HB said:


> Ok, I am now popping my head above the parapet!
> 
> I will be coming along and will arrive around midday-ish. I'll then nurse the odd beer for a couple of hours or so with you.
> 
> Andy



Excellent!


----------



## StephenM (Nov 12, 2010)

Needs a bit too much time and money to trek down from Snape! Maybe the next one in York. There are some great Yorkshire beers!


----------



## Flutterby (Nov 12, 2010)

Hope you all have a great day out......look forward to the pictures!


----------



## cazscot (Nov 12, 2010)

*Hope everybody has a great time*

Sorry I can't be at the meet tomorrow  I really enjoyed the meeting in Brum.  Just wanted to say I hope everyone has a great time tomorrow and has a safe journey there and back xxx


----------



## am64 (Nov 12, 2010)

alternative meet for those who cant make the london party ....on the tropical island all 2 moorow night ...ive also got the 100th post on this thread ! nooooo caz got it !!


----------



## Flutterby (Nov 12, 2010)

Nice one AM64 see you there.x


----------



## am64 (Nov 12, 2010)

Flutterby said:


> Nice one AM64 see you there.x



Ill start a new thread me thinks xx


----------



## Tezzz (Nov 13, 2010)

Isn't this exciting.... Can't  sleep...


----------



## Northerner (Nov 13, 2010)

brightontez said:


> Isn't this exciting.... Can't  sleep...



Erm, me neither! Safe journey Tez!


----------



## gail1 (Nov 13, 2010)

I cant sleep either I went to bed eary and now im wide awake


----------



## Northerner (Nov 13, 2010)

gail1 said:


> I cant sleep either I went to bed eary and now im wide awake



Sleep on the train Gail


----------



## gail1 (Nov 13, 2010)

But I snore REALLY badly, so if you hear of snoring in first class on the train from norwich thats me lol


----------



## Northerner (Nov 13, 2010)

gail1 said:


> But I snore REALLY badly, so if you hear of snoring in first class on the train from norwich thats me lol



Acceptable in First class Gail!


----------



## gail1 (Nov 13, 2010)

Northerner said:


> Acceptable in First class Gail!


Is passing wind as well as i still have the mcfarting effect lol


----------



## Northerner (Nov 13, 2010)

gail1 said:


> Is passing wind as well as i still have the mcfarting effect lol



Better check the terms and conditions!


----------



## gail1 (Nov 13, 2010)

Northerner said:


> Better check the terms and conditions!



If i sit there and look like a lady they may not realize its me


----------



## Steff (Nov 13, 2010)

Just literally wet myself with laughter cause of you gail haha.

Have a safe trip all see yas soon


----------



## Tezzz (Nov 13, 2010)

Decisions, decisions... What shall I wear...?

Do I walk from Victoria or sin and get a bus...?


----------



## rossi_mac (Nov 13, 2010)

brightontez said:


> Decisions, decisions... What shall I wear...?
> 
> Do I walk from Victoria or sin and get a bus...?



maybe it'll depend on the weather?

See you soon Tez, Steff, et al

I got a train at 0959 if I make it as got boiler man coming!

Now do I need to find a blue tee?


----------



## margie (Nov 13, 2010)

Hope you all have a good time. I have a family Birthday today (not mine I hasten to add)


----------



## Northerner (Nov 14, 2010)

brightontez said:


> Decisions, decisions... What shall I wear...?
> 
> Do I walk from Victoria or sin and get a bus...?



What happened Tez? We missed you, my friend!


----------



## Sugarbum (Nov 14, 2010)

Yeah, missed you Tez, hope you are well x


----------



## Steff (Nov 14, 2010)

yeah tez i mailed you but got no reply x


----------

